# united reunion,



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

well done Pete Bass, the reunion night was great, nice to see so many faces there, the old man had a good time to,was a bit ruff the next day thoe, ha, nice one mate, regards Dave.(Applause)


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Pity I couldn't make it. I flew out to Oz two days before. Ah well, maybe next time!


----------



## peterhemmermanexro (Sep 26, 2008)

RayJordandpo said:


> Pity I couldn't make it. I flew out to Oz two days before. Ah well, maybe next time!


Hi Ray, you would have enjoyed it, there were a few old faces there including mine! The most recognisable was Keith Tasker who forty years on looks (and acts) pretty much the same as he always did.
What I dont understand was the manager of the Merchant Navy Vic Holgate is still there! He was old when I was going in there in my twenties and he is still running the place..weird.
Hope to see you at the next one. Well done Pete Bass.
Twig


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Pete, it would have been nice to see you and and the lads again after all these years. For once I was hoping the Icelandic volcano would come to my rescue and my flight might get delayed a couple of days but alas it was not to be. Maybe next time.
By the way, I saw you on telly! congratulations on becoming Lord Mayor of Market Weighton. Nice one.


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Dave 
Last Thursday was a good night,it got even better in the taxi home,I was the last one out.
Pete,Gordon and Keith Bass were first I had to give the driver a glass of water and some sea sick pills before he could carry on back to Hull,had a great natter with your Dad,and a good night was had by all.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry i am a bit late in saying thanks to Pete it was a god night sorry i had to leave early next i am hoping to stay a lot longer it was nice to see some of the old faces mybe more will come to the next one cheers Pete Shakey


----------

